# Gospel, Ordinances and Sacraments



## Larry Hughes (Aug 7, 2005)

When we argue the intrinsic details of the sacraments/ordinances of baptism and the Lord´s Supper today have we not missed the most central tenant of them? Not that the details surrounding them are not important concerning the difference between say the Reformed, Lutherans and Reformed Baptist. But in our arguments very much seem to have lost that which I think that true Reformed, true Lutherans and true Reformed Baptist could stand together to recapture and defend and that being nothing less than the Gospel - rather than being ashamed of it and afraid of it. There is a much more insidious issue being lost here, an over-riding attempt to obscure the Gospel. It is found in how most churches some Presbyterian, some Lutheran´s (I assume based upon what I hear), and definitely other baptist churches (e.g. Southern Baptist), not to mention all of the off-shoot "œnon-denominational" denominational type churches scattered across the American religious landscape. It is why such a low view of one´s baptism, whatever it is, is taken. 

Who remembers "œwhen" they were baptized (adult or infant), you remember your birth date but why not your baptism regardless of denominational confession on this issue. Why not this tremendous merciful sign GIVEN to you! And like wise such a low low low, all time low view of the Lord´s Table. Again this is most evidently seen in the non-true Reformed, true Lutherans and true Reformed Baptist churches but it seems to be slipping every where. The insidiousness is that Satan seems to be using our argument about important details to kill the essential views we should have on both baptism and the Lord´s Table, and that being primarily that these are not primarily the Gospel received unto us via these acts, something GIVEN to us to engender and strengthen faith by communicating that which causes faith - Christ and His life, crucifixion, resurrection, ascension and intersession for us - things that DEFINITELY strengthen us Christians (FAITH is created by faith"˜s object not the person trusting in). But rather that we are increasingly using these signs seem as "œthings we do", pious works we perform to "œplease God" by our "œobedience".

But is not true worship receiving God´s love and gift, His Son Christ? Do we not truly worship Him when we receive from HIS hand? What greater act of worship can we have toward God but to each Sunday receive His gift of salvation that hung on a cross for us in Word (true unmingled Gospel) and the Lord´s Table (the same by physical act)? For one to say in essence, "œYes, yes we all understand that but we need to move on to things we need be doing" is to do nothing less than disdain Christ as Christ. How can anyone living this life grow tired, weary or bored with hearing afresh ALL that Christ has done for them? Hearing afresh in Word and Ordinance/Sacrament that in Christ God is no longer angry with you/me, grace and peace to you, Hearing by Word that God has placarded Christ so that you may KNOW for CERTAIN and here it is afresh YOU ARE FORGIVEN on account of Christ - And receiving it by freshly by believing it IS true Worship of God and Christ. 

But the insidious hiding of the Gospel by Satan and the world and some in the church is all too prevalent. We are becoming just like Israel in that our so called worship has been paganized by it primarily and slowly becoming "œour doing". Just like when Stephen told the Jews just before they stoned him, "œActs 7:49-51, "œHeaven is my throne, and earth is my footstool: what house will you build me? says the Lord: or what is the place of my rest? Have not my hand made all these things? Ye stiff-necked and uncircumcised in heart and ears, you do always resist the Holy Spirit: as your fathers did, so do you." As they had made their worship pointing forward to Christ´s sacrifice and God´s giving forgiveness a duty and a law in which they thought that they pleased God by their "œdoing". Even the things He commanded to be done were for them to be RECEIVED for the forgiveness of sin with their eyes looking forward to the Messiah. Yet they took these otherwise good gifts and made them pagan sacrifices not received gifts washing away sin by God´s doing and their passive receiving, rather they made them things "œthey did" in order to "œplease" God thus disdaining at length the Messiah Christ.

Today this seems to be where much of the church, broadly speaking is. Because the language of the people reveals their hearts on the matters. It is a language of an active sacrifice to God in order to gain His favor or please Him by "œour doing" rather than a passive reception of the GIFTS, the Gospel, the Good News of God each week. At length it is an arrogant Americanized blaspheme against Christ as if we may please God by our doing rather than receiving His blessed Son Who hung on a tree as a curse. What in our doing do we vainly think will avert the Father´s eye from His Son Who was crucified and bore our wrath. To passively receive Christ in the pure true Word of the Gospel and the Sacrament/Ordinances as Gospel IS to make MUCH of Him and to praise and to worship Him and Him alone. And to receive what God has given IS to make MUCH of God and to worship Him and Him alone. Away with our filthy doings.

This it seems that true Reformed, true Lutherans and true Reformed Baptist could rally around and proclaim Christ because for the most part our American churches are NOT doing this. They have forsaken the Gospel. Are they ashamed of it? Are they are afraid of it? So it increasingly seems. And it is NOT just the Joel Olsteens preachers of the world either. Perhaps they are blinded to it and will awaken we may pray. 

I´m not neglecting the details of the differences in the Sacraments/Ordinances, I myself believe that one understanding of it is true Biblical. Yet, none are winning the day so to speak and we must wonder why not? Because lost in the details (which at length are important) is the Gospel. AS people begin to see the Gospel in the Word, Sacrament/Ordinances, the true blue Gospel/Good News, all else will emerge and eyes will begin to open as the scales fall off. Seek first the Gospel of Jesus Christ and all else (seek first the Kingdom of heaven), in time, will care for itself.

In Christ Alone,

Larry

[Edited on 8-7-2005 by Larry Hughes]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 7, 2005)

The WLC devotes a question to the practical nature of your post:

Q167: How is our Baptism to be improved by us? 
A167: The needful but much neglected duty of improving our Baptism, is to be performed by us all our life long, especially in the time of temptation, and when we are present at the administration of it to others;[1] by serious and thankful consideration of the nature of it, and of the ends for which Christ instituted it, the privileges and benefits conferred and sealed thereby, and our solemn vow made therein;[2] by being humbled for our sinful defilement, our falling short of, and walking contrary to, the grace of baptism, and our engagements;[3] by growing up to assurance of pardon of sin, and of all other blessings sealed to us in that sacrament;[4] by drawing strength from the death and resurrection of Christ, into whom we are baptized, for the mortifying of sin, and quickening of grace;[5] and by endeavoring to live by faith,[6] to have our conversation in holiness and righteousness,[7] as those that have therein given up their names to Christ;[8] and to walk in brotherly love, as being baptized by the same Spirit into one body.[9]

1. Col. 2:11-12; Rom. 6:4, 6, 11
2. Rom. 6:3-5
3. I Cor. 1:11-13; Rom. 6:2-3
4. Rom. 4:11-12; I Peter 3:21
5. Rom. 6:3-5
6. Gal. 3:26-27
7. Rom. 6:22
8. Acts 2:38
9. I Cor. 12:13, 25-27


----------



## Larry Hughes (Aug 8, 2005)

Very helpful Matt.

Thanks,

Larry


----------

